# Hopper + how many Joeys



## Hawgster

Just saw a post where the writer quoted a hopper + 3 joeys. Exactly how many Joeys can one hopper run. I was told 2 from my installer but I pointed out on the brochedure it shows one hopper and 3 joeys. So what is the max joeys per Hopper....


----------



## RasputinAXP

3.


----------



## garys

If Hopper and all 3 Joeys used at the same time, not all can watch four independent live feeds. There are only three, two would have to share a feed or watch something prerecorded.


----------



## Hawgster

I was supposed to get 3 joeys but my installer said he could only connect 2 joeys per hopper..That I would have to purchase another Hopper...My chat with dish before the install said I would be receiving 3 joeys but I only got 2. I only needed 2 at the install because my 4th tv is a non HD and since she (Sales rep)said 3 joeys, I thought when I buy a hd to replace the other I would already have the joey waiting for it... .
Wanna hear something funny, Installer hooked up my joey out in my garage and it was not working correctly and he told me that the TV was not able to receive a signal through the brick wall. I am a electrician, my Dad worked on tv`s his whole life, installed antennas and the first Satellites, so I have plenty of knowledge on whats going on, he was just blowing smoke, then proceeds to tell me my coax cable wire was not big enough. In the end everything was working correctly once he stopped watching (sharing)the TV in the house, he had the joey set to what was showing in the family room...
It just keeps getting better and better all the time.......


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Do you know if the installer was a contractor or a DISH employee? The Hopper can handle up to 3 Joeys. If you were suppose to get 3, then 3 should have been installed. Please PM your account information to me so I can assist you further. Thanks.



Hawgster said:


> I was supposed to get 3 joeys but my installer said he could only connect 2 joeys per hopper..That I would have to purchase another Hopper...My chat with dish before the install said I would be receiving 3 joeys but I only got 2. I only needed 2 at the install because my 4th tv is a non HD and since she (Sales rep)said 3 joeys, I thought when I buy a hd to replace the other I would already have the joey waiting for it... .
> Wanna hear something funny, Installer hooked up my joey out in my garage and it was not working correctly and he told me that the TV was not able to receive a signal through the brick wall. I am a electrician, my Dad worked on tv`s his whole life, installed antennas and the first Satellites, so I have plenty of knowledge on whats going on, he was just blowing smoke, then proceeds to tell me my coax cable wire was not big enough. In the end everything was working correctly once he stopped watching (sharing)the TV in the house, he had the joey set to what was showing in the family room...
> It just keeps getting better and better all the time.......


----------



## patmurphey

Contact the DIRT team. You should have received the 3 Joeys, with no extra charge, and the 3rd Joey will run the 4th TV just fine using the RCA output (with an adapter if necessary).

DIRT beat me to it!


----------



## Hawgster

Felix (ID: KZR): If you go with 1 Hopper and 3 Joeys then your monthly bill will be for $73.99 plus taxes. 

Michael : then its 99.99 \
Michael : afgter 12 months
Felix (ID: KZR): Let me check that for you.
Michael : so I can get hopper plus 3 joeys for 73.99
Michael : ok
Felix (ID: KZR): Yes, for the 1st year and after that there will be a $20 increase.


----------



## Hawgster

pm sent


----------



## davejacobson

The hopper can have 3 joeys. Just your basic rg59 can run a joey. The explanation of 1 joey must watch a recorded program or watch whatever one of the other units is watching is problem. Most people don't understand you cannot watch 4 live shows with your hopper 3 joey system.So if you want a 4 room setup a 2 hopper 2 joey setup is the better setup unless you CLEARLY understand the hopper 3 joey setup.


----------



## James Long

The standard four room is one Hopper and three Joeys ... but yes, many here do not conform to standards and spring for the second Hopper.


----------



## jacmyoung

If the Hopper is set to record prime time shows, then am I correct that during prime time it can only support two HD sets to watch live HD independently?


----------



## James Long

jacmyoung said:


> If the Hopper is set to record prime time shows, then am I correct that during prime time it can only support two HD sets to watch live HD independently?


It depends on what they want to watch. If you want to watch prime time live you can. You can have different Joeys watching different prime time networks at the same time, while all four channels record and the other two tuners are available for live or recording. The old "watching what you're recording" feature is still there.

If you want to watch three non-PTA channels live at the same time during prime time you'll need a second Hopper to add tuners.


----------



## wildnphx

James Long said:


> It depends on what they want to watch. If you want to watch prime time live you can. You can have different Joeys watching different prime time networks at the same time, while all four channels record and the other two tuners are available for live or recording. The old "watching what you're recording" feature is still there.
> 
> If you want to watch three non-PTA channels live at the same time during prime time you'll need a second Hopper to add tuners.


:new_popco:new_popco:new_popco


----------



## dzldan099

I have a hopper 3 with 6 joeys. Hopper 3 is 16 tuners, each joey when on eats a channel to record. If all are on, then can only record 10 at one time.


----------



## Blowgun

Things have evolved since this over four year old thread was made.


----------

